# Where in France for 3wks in July



## Happy Girl (12 Jan 2010)

Am looking at booking flights to Rennes for Summer holidays. Not great fans of extreme heat so the N/W of france should be comfortable enough at that time. Has anybody any recommendations as to where to stay. Two kids with us ages 11 and 15. Looking at somewhere we would have bicycle routes, tennis, close to beach preferably. Grateful for any recommendations.


----------



## babaduck (12 Jan 2010)

Can highly recommend La Baule - fantastic beach with loads of activities and perfect for cycling


----------



## Bronco Lane (13 Jan 2010)

Have a look at

http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/


----------



## ali (13 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Am looking at booking flights to Rennes for Summer holidays. Not great fans of extreme heat so the N/W of france should be comfortable enough at that time. Has anybody any recommendations as to where to stay. Two kids with us ages 11 and 15. Looking at somewhere we would have bicycle routes, tennis, close to beach preferably. Grateful for any recommendations.


 
Are you looking at renting a house or staying at a campsite with activities? Can recommend both in Southern Brittany and the Vendee.

A.


----------



## Happy Girl (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks a million for all responses so far. Keep them coming. We are looking at renting a house ourselves preferably with a communal pool.


----------



## ali (13 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Thanks a million for all responses so far. Keep them coming. We are looking at renting a house ourselves preferably with a communal pool.


 
www.lafermesaintvennec.com     Stayed here two years running. A week each time. Combined with a week in a keycamp style adventure camp site. The house is sectioned into 3 self contained but interlinking cottages. My sisters each took one on each end and I took the middle. Was lovely.A.


----------



## Happy Girl (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all suggestions. Would we be safe enough if we go with southern Brittany area for first three weeks in July or is it very hit and miss in all Brittany?


----------



## Bronco Lane (14 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Thanks for all suggestions. Would we be safe enough if we go with southern Brittany area for first three weeks in July or is it very hit and miss in all Brittany?


 
Benodet is lovely. As is Ille de Re.


http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/ile-de-re/

Fly with Ryanair to La Rochelle much cheaper than flying Aer Lingus to Rennes. Local bus from La Rochelle bus station to Ille de Re.


----------



## Happy Girl (14 Jan 2010)

Bronco Lane said:


> Benodet is lovely. As is Ille de Re.
> 
> 
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/ile-de-re/
> ...


 
Have looked into this and flights to La Rochelle with Ryanair coming in at 962euro. Flights to Rennes with Aerlingus for same dates coming in at 648 so Rennes it is. I am one of those reluctant to fly with Ryanair but with prices coming in at that Aerlingus is a definite winner for me. Tks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Bronco Lane (14 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Have looked into this and flights to La Rochelle with Ryanair coming in at 962euro. Flights to Rennes with Aerlingus for same dates coming in at 648 so Rennes it is. I am one of those reluctant to fly with Ryanair but with prices coming in at that Aerlingus is a definite winner for me. Tks for the suggestion though.


 
Ryanair only reduce their prices two months in advance of flights. I have flown La Rochelle many times and I have only ever paid €10 per flight all in including taxes and charges but excluding credit card charge. Definitely worth while waiting for about two months before flying with Ryanair to get best deal if you possibly can.


----------



## Happy Girl (14 Jan 2010)

If we decided to rent a house ourselves in Carnac would there be enough to keep us (and indeed the two kids) occupied for two weeks without all the amenities the camping sites provide. Dont want the "madness" that goes with the sites yet realise that we need a few "attractions" for the kids. Are there any "Water Parks", Zoos, etc. etc. within say a 50 mile radius of carnac.


----------



## babaduck (14 Jan 2010)

There is a zoo in Pont Scorff, south of Lorient & the most amazing aquarium in Brest called Oceanopolis


----------



## Happy Girl (14 Jan 2010)

Great stuff. Any water parks within a reasonable distance?


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Jan 2010)

Why not try  and go to the forum page?


----------



## NHG (15 Jan 2010)

Where would you go about renting an apartment in france, or typically a package holiday like we have to spain but to france instead. We would be looking for pool and near to a beach, we don't like to drive when we are on holidays.  We love the heat, 2 adults and a 6yr old boy.

We visited a few places in France over the last few years from a cruise ship and would love to go for our 2 week august holiday to somewhere near Nice or that area.


----------



## SlurrySlump (20 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Have looked into this and flights to La Rochelle with Ryanair coming in at 962euro. Flights to Rennes with Aerlingus for same dates coming in at 648 so Rennes it is. I am one of those reluctant to fly with Ryanair but with prices coming in at that Aerlingus is a definite winner for me. Tks for the suggestion though.


 
I see that the Ryanair prices for La Rochelle are already dropping dramatically for some dates in July for a family of 4.


----------



## babaduck (20 Jan 2010)

For apartments, we usually use Pierre et Vacances or Belambra - both very good companies to deal with


----------



## villa 1 (20 Jan 2010)

Try stay in the St Jean Le Monts area and go to the Puy Du Fou, taking in the spectacular Cinescene night show. An unbelievable show that you will never forget. The kids/aliens/teenagers will love it. The fireworks/lasers at the end are mindboggling!!


----------



## MandaC (21 Jan 2010)

I second the suggestion of Ile de Re.  It is one of my favourite holiday locations.  There is a Pierre en Vacances near Saint Martin (I think) if you wanted to stay in an apartment - I usually stay in a Hotel there.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jan 2010)

www.abritel.fr is good for apts/houses/villas direct with owners.

I would highly recommend self-catering in France as the quality of seafood and even the deli counters in french supermarkets is superb.

If flying into Rennes I would recommend from personal experience the normandy/manche areas of St.Malo, Mont-St-Michel or Granville. Loads in the area to keep you occupied. People are very nice too.


----------



## Happy Girl (24 Jan 2010)

Vanilla said:


> www.abritel.fr is good for apts/houses/villas direct with owners.
> 
> I would highly recommend self-catering in France as the quality of seafood and even the deli counters in french supermarkets is superb.
> 
> If flying into Rennes I would recommend from personal experience the normandy/manche areas of St.Malo, Mont-St-Michel or Granville. Loads in the area to keep you occupied. People are very nice too.


 
How would we fare out weather wise being so north of France in July. What way do temperatures tend to average around at time of year? Also what kind of rainfall could we possibly have?


----------



## declanja (24 Jan 2010)

For renting in france, VBRO, Holiday Rentals, Holiday Lettings, Owners Direct are all very good sites. Also just Google and find individual owner's websites. We stayed both in Carnac and St John de Mont many years ago in mobile home sites. Great facilities for children in most of them.


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Jan 2010)

Have decided we might do 2weeks in an "Apartment" on a camping site to keep the kids happy and maybe book a house for a further week in a quieter area. Any recommendations on the camping site. Criteria would be
1. Have to have "Apartment" accommodation. Need the "bit of concrete under me".
2. Preferably close to a beach.
3. Within say 70-80miles of Rennes Airport
Many thanks to all who have taken time to give their recommendations.


----------



## babaduck (25 Jan 2010)

If you were prepared to travel a few miles further, I can really recommend a village called [broken link removed] - Belambra have a holiday village there with direct access to the beach.  We stayed there last year & had the weather been better (we did go at the start of May), it would have been heaven on earth.  Loads of things to do in the area & a fabulous beach for kids.


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Jan 2010)

Looks absolustely fab BabaDuck. Have searched their website but am I right in saying there is no swimming pool?


----------



## TheWexican (25 Jan 2010)

Last year we stayed in St Nicholas des Eaux about 40min to an hour from the beaches.   Flew from Waterford to Lorient with Aer Arann (think they might fly from Galway and Cork to Lorient also). The weather in July was a bit hit and miss, think Ireland and add on a few degrees. Have a look at the site www.lamaisonmagique.com

The village itself is nice though you would need to get out and about as there wouldn't be enough to keep yourself occupied for more than a few days.


----------



## babaduck (25 Jan 2010)

That's the only minus - because it is right beside the beach, they don't have a pool (and trust me, it's where we spend most of our time)  But to be honest the beach there is beautiful & perfect for kids as it's very flat and sandy.

I'm just looking at Google Maps & I would definitely opt for the La Baule area as it's slightly closer travel-wise & as it's further south, chances are that the weather is better.  We've always stayed in P&V Royal Park which is midway between La Baule & Pornichet.  It's a holiday complex with two pools, a kids pool & 2 mins from the most amazing beach.  Another alternative is Belambra Les Salines in Batz-sur-Mer... about 15 mins drive north of La Baule


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

Absolutely recommend the stretch of the Med close to Beziers. Fly to Rodez or Carcassonne with Ryanair and drive the hour or two. Have a look at Valras Plage, very French resort with lovely beach and playground on the beach.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Jun 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Have looked into this and flights to La Rochelle with Ryanair coming in at 962euro.


 
It is interesting checking today's Ryanair prices that you can now get these flights for between €400 and €600 on most weeks in July, rising to €700 on worst weeks. August is even cheaper.

It seems to pay to delay booking with Ryanair.


----------

